

HBO programming available on Amazon Prime - brokentone
http://www.amazon.com/HBO-Providers/b?node=293883011

======
endersshadow
Wow. While it's not the latest and greatest shows that are on Prime, that's an
impressive collection they've put up.

I'm both a subscriber of HBO and of Prime, and I'll actually be using this.
You see, I have a Roku, and Comcast won't allow HBOGO over Roku, but they do
allow Prime Instant Video. So, woohoo for that!

I'm wondering if Amazon ran into these limitations with their new Roku-killer
and decided to end-around them by brining HBO series into the fold.

~~~
cmelbye
> Comcast won't allow HBOGO over Roku

Wait, what? Do they seriously do that?

Can Comcast please die any more quickly?

~~~
uncleruckus
HBOGo is also blocked on Samsung TVs

~~~
zachlipton
Odd. It works for me on a Samsung Smart TV. Was able to authenticate to my
account (Comcast sub) with no problem.

------
nostromo
Putting Amazon Instant on the main shopping website is such a befuddling
experience.

I'm on Amazon Instant. I see they have some HBO stuff, so I search for Game of
Thrones. The auto-suggest immediately directs me to the books, ignoring my
context. So, I skip auto-suggest and search just in HBO, and I'm prompted to
buy Season 1 for $40. Huh? Meanwhile I'm always being distracted by
recommendations to buy those solar panels I searched for a month ago.

I think it was a bad idea to conflate the contexts of "shopping" and "looking
for entertainment" so throughly. I don't think Netflix has anything to worry
about.

~~~
erikpukinskis
I often wonder how amazon has gotten so far with such little focus on
usability. I wonder if they don't actually WANT you to get lost in layer upon
later of stores. Like how the mall makes it hard to pop in for a quick
purchase.

------
dublinben
This was announced almost a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7634133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7634133)

~~~
mrjatx
Yeah I'm a little baffled, and deja-vu ridden.

~~~
eshvk
It is available only now, I think. The wire was pay per episode a month back
(even for me, a prime user).

~~~
mrjatx
Gotcha. I have HBOgo so I paid little attention.

------
tunap
I looked at the offerings & they seem pretty expansive. Sounds great and all
but I could not locate a principal factor that is important to the equation:
PRICE! I clicked help, get started and even searched...

I do not want a free trial, I do not want to sign up & I do not want any more
spam UNTIL I have deemed the terms agreeable. I am sick of this obfuscation
bullshit. Terms are terms, games are for suckers & marks.

TLDR: No price, no sale.

~~~
sgarman
It's $99 a year. I agree it could be more clear but it was also not impossible
to find.
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime/pipeline/prime_gifting_landi...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/prime/pipeline/prime_gifting_landing?ie=UTF8&formSubmit=Submit)

~~~
tunap
Thanks, I understand it is buried somewhere, I found the price by Googing it.
Sounds like a great deal.

However, I vote with my dollars, and I am less inclined to give them mine when
they treat their customers like marks in a confidence game. If a product is
worth it's salt(as this is), why not be forthcoming? Perhaps because customers
may be more apt to notice when 99 becomes 109 then 119 then 129....?
behavioral economics isn't my forte, I just hate mealy mouth BS and won't
abide it nor fund it. YMMV.

------
clamprecht
"We have detected that you are not located within the US. Due to licensing
restrictions, Amazon Instant Video customers must be located in the United
States when viewing videos online."

Oh well, back to kickass torrents for now. (I'm a US citizen currently in
Argentina).

------
DonGateley
HD with Amazon Prime is only available on these devices:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/ref=atv_dp_hd_de...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/ref=atv_dp_hd_dev)

which does not include a PC. Trial cancelled.

They make it so that the only way to find that out is to subscribe first and
try it. I consider that false advertising.

------
cmapes
This is a nice step in the right direction, but I'd be willing to pay $/mo
extra to get the latest episodes of Game of Thrones.

~~~
wil421
Can you even subscribe to HBO with out paying for a TV subscription from a
provider?

The only thing thats keeping me from pulling the plug is access to new
shows/episodes and seeing shows as they air (for the first time).

~~~
AndyNemmity
You can't. I've bought all the episodes through Season 3, but I can't get
Season 4 yet, and HBO Go isn't an option because they won't let me pay for it.

~~~
res0nat0r
They will happily let you pay for it, you just need to have a cable
subscription first.

They are going to keep all of their money maker current programming exclusive
to their platform for now unfortunately as this is how they currently can
afford to make new episodes of Game of Throes for $6 million an episode.

This is a good step though as there is some old content I've been wanting to
watch forever which I now can do.

------
3rd3
Is it available world-wide?

~~~
touristtam
not in the uk it seems.

~~~
kapowaz
Went to check this — seems that you _can_ watch some HBO shows on instant
video, but you have to pay extra for those. Kind of sucks.

------
plunchete
All of them seem being available for free if you have Amazon Prime (I do).
It's pretty awesome!

------
Semaphor
Boardwalk Empire! Only S1 is on Prime but better than nothing :)

------
PaulKeeble
Doesn't seem to apply in the UK, can't seem to do anything other than pay a
quite high sum of money for a season (£26). Is this a deal only in the USA?

------
wj
Oh man. I need to forget this happened. I can see myself going on a Deadwood
marathon.

------
leanthonyrn
Watch Deadwood for the first time and the Wire for the second.

------
whacker
Band of Brothers! Yay!

------
squigs25
Really cool! But why is this on Hacker News?

~~~
squigs25
If people had a problem with this comment: 1\. This was removed from the
homepage shortly after I posted this comment. 2\. An answer explaining to me
why this is appropriate would have probably been more helpful.

